# Suche einfaches OpenSource Java-Spiel



## JSteinhilber (12. Aug 2008)

Hallo alle Spiele-Spezialisten.

Ich suche ein einfaches OpenSource Java-Spiel, das mit einer primitiven Steuerung auskommt. Genauer gesagt links/rechts, oder oben/unten, oder schnell/langsam. Leider Gottes jeweils nicht *und* sonder *oder*.

Mein Vorhaben: Ich habe in unserem Rehazentrum ein Meß- und Trainingssystem bestehend aus 2 Plattformen mit je einer Meßzelle die an einen A/D-Wandler angeschlossen sind.

Bislang wiegen sich die Patienten mit dem Teil, oder führen Teilbelastungsschulungen, Gleichgewichts- und Koordinationstraining durch.
Für diesen Zweck zeichne ich einen Sinus und der Patient muß (auf den Plattformen stehend) mittels Gewichtsverlagerung einen Ball entlang der Kurve bugsieren. Dann wird die Abweichung als Fehlerrate in einer Datenbank festgehalten damit später ein Verlauf dargestellt werden kann.
Das ist alles schön und recht, wird aber innerhalb kürzester Zeit derart langweilig, daß einem das Gesicht einschläft.

Nun war meine Idee ein einfaches Spiel, an meine Meßwerte anzudocken und so etwas Abwechslung in das triste Leben unserer Rehapatienten zu bringen.

Frage: kennt jemand ein Spiel das sich für solche Zwecke eignen könnte.

Bereits jetzt herzlichen Dank für eure Mithilfe.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Kim Stebel (12. Aug 2008)

wie wär's mit einem der 100000 breakout-clones? zum beispiel freewebs.com/surtr/breakout.htm
könnte allerdings ne optische überarbeitung vertragen. *räusper*


----------



## JSteinhilber (12. Aug 2008)

Hallo Kim,
klasse Tipp, herzlichen Dank dafür.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------

